# Print Signed by Hartmann - Sting of the Black Tulip for Sale



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep, I hate to do it but I'm moving to the Virgin Islands and I cant keep hauling stuff with me. Love this print! 

Sting of the Black Tulip - Signed by Eric Hartmann - eBay (item 170627681413 end time Apr-19-11 09:19:30 PDT)



.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 12, 2011)

i would hate to have to sell a print like that. i am sure well all feel your pain. but the bright side is we all have somewhere to stay when we go to the virgin islands!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2011)

Would love to add that to my Taylor collection but the starting bid is a bit steep for me. I think I paid maybe a total of $1200 for 3 signed prints (Assault on the Capitol, St. Croix-Sur-Mer, and Top Cover) including frames. Mind you that was 10-15 years ago.

Good Luck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2011)

As Hartmann is my fav, I would love to have it, but my wife would kill me...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats a helluva a deal Crimea. This price is inline with on-line retail places. I may drop it in a couple weeks.



My life is going on E-Bay and Craigs list.... sighhhh

.


----------

